# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  С Днём Учителя

## Sanych

День учителя чуть не проспали ))))

:aleksey_01:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Пожеланьям нашим нет числа
Радости, отличного здоровья,
Счастья и душевного тепла
Пусть улыбки светятся любовью!Пусть в этом зале, в этот час
Огни горят светлей!
И вновь мы поздравляем вас,
Своих учителей!Дорогие наши учителя!
Вам от души спасибо,
Вечно будет наша земля
Вашим трудом красива!К любым открытиям
Путь начинается с тебя.
Да будет славен труд учителя!
Да будет славен День учителя!
Твой день, любимая Земля!Учитель щедро учит нас тому,
Что очень нужно будет в жизни:
Терпенью, чтенью, счету и письму,
И верности родной Отчизне.Пусть будет так, чтоб в жизни Вашей
светлой, доброй всегда Вас окружали дети, как цветы,
Чтоб школа всем была надежной пристанью -
Счастливой, светлой, полной доброты!Всем, кто, поведав нам тайны открытий.
Учит в труде добиваться побед,
Всем, кому гордое имя Учитель -
Всем посылаем горячий привет!Если б не было учителя,
То и не было б, наверное,
Ни поэта, ни мыслителя,
Ни Шекспира, ни Коперника.
И поныне бы, наверное,
Если б не было учителя,
Неоткрытые Америки
Оставались неоткрытыми.
И не быть бы нам Икарами,
Никогда б не взмыли в небо мы,
Если б в нас его стараньями
Крылья выращены не были.
Без его бы сердца доброго
Не был мир так удивителен.
Потому нам очень дорого
Имя нашего учителя!Вы Учитель с буквы очень большой,
С молодою и прекрасной душой!
Сколько долгих лет, сколько зим
Отдаете душу Вы молодым!
И поэтому душа много лет
Остается молодой - вот секрет
Вашей жизни. Пусть и дальше она
Будет счастья и здоровья полна!Учитель, школьный учитель!
Вы, за нас беспокоясь,
Незримо в космос помчитесь,
Пойдете в тайгу на поиск,
В пустыню по зыбким дюнам,
В море пенной дорогой...
Мы - Ваша вечная юность,
Надежда, радость, тревога.
Вам по-прежнему нет покоя,
Всю жизнь, посвятив детворе.
Спасибо Вам за сердце такое -
Выше звезд и глубже морей!Учитель! Даже через много лет
Зажженный Вами не погаснет свет!
И сердце, знаю, будет молодым
Пока огонь священный будет с ним.
Твоя душа от всяческих невзгод
Врачующее пламя сбережёт.
Оно ещё поможет нам в пути
Хитрейшие загадки превзойти.
Оно ещё поможет, и не раз,
Учитель мой, в делах продолжить Вас!
Учитель! Даже через много лет
Зажженный Вами не погаснет свет!!!Учитель! Труд твой кропотливый,
С каким трудом еще сравнишь?
Ты словно сеятель над нивой,
Бесценный урожай растишь!
Ты будто первооткрыватель,
Ведешь по жизни молодежь,
Ты в тоннах знаний, как старатель,
Крупицу золота найдешь!Шуршит букварями осень.
Учитель! Мы это слово
С поклоном земным произносим.
Как будто не громок
Ваш скромный труд,
Но что без Вас мы смогли бы?
Если станки на заре поют,
Если сады в пустынях цветут,
Вам за это спасибо!Учителя! Они как свет в пути,
Какое ж нужно огненное сердце
Иметь в груди, чтоб людям свет нести,
Чтоб след его вовек не мог стереться!
А чем их труд измерить, ты спроси
У миллионов армии народной.
Подвижников немало на Руси,
Но нет мудрее их и благородней!Учить трудиться, думать смело,
Шагать. Дороги хороши...
Нет в мире радостнее дела,
Чем воспитание души!
Наставникам стихи и песни,
Сверканье вдохновенных строк,
Мудрейшей изо всех профессий,
Величью звания: "Педагог!"
Нет в мире должности прекрасней,
Труда отважней и милей...
Сияет синь. Сегодня праздник
Моих друзей, учителей!Мы замечаем не всегда,
Как много нам забот
И терпеливого труда
Учитель отдает.
С едва заметной сединой
На темно-русой прядке
Стоит она перед тобой,
Сложив стопой тетрадки.
И любишь ты, как он, как я,
Ее - и скажем прямо:
Она - вторая мать твоя.
А кто дороже мамы?Взгляд у людей лучист и светел,
От того, что вновь встречаются с тобой
Бывшие ученики и нынешние дети
Взращенные твоею добротой.
Ты для них как бы вторая мама,
Ты для них и ласка, и уют,
Все они к тебе, красивой самой,
С поздравленьями сегодня идут!Вы главное будите в душах ребячьих,
Отважно дорогу открытий даря.
От первого звука и первой удачи,
Начавшихся с азбучных слов букваря.
Вы добрая фея, ведущая в знанья,
Дарящая радость, несущая свет.
Надежд вам счастливых,
Большого признанья
И новых находок,
И новых побед!Слова, как признание доброго чувства,
Хочется сегодня нам произнести
В честь тех, труд которых подобен искусству,
Что могут людей за собой повести.
Пусть год грядущий будет годом счастья:
Улыбок, радости, надежд!
Пусть каждый день приносит лучик счастья,
Здоровья крепкого на много-много лет.
Пусть будет радостной всегда
Труда прекрасного дорога.
И пусть не меркнет никогда
Святое званье педагога!Спасибо вам, учителя,
Ведь заняты вы делом самым важным.
На вас издревле держится земля,
Вы для нее растите юных граждан.
Вы щедро учите тому,
Что словно воздух всем нам нужно в жизни:
Терпенью, чтенью, счету и письму
И верности родной своей Отчизне.
Когда пришли мы в школу к вам,
Нас приняли заботливые руки.
Вы нас ведете, как по этажам,
Всё выше, выше в светлый мир науки.
В. ВиктороваСтоять над жизнью молодой,
Храня прекрасное единство,
Честь вековая, долг святой -
Учительство и материнство.
Сначала души пробуди,
Пусть жажда к знанью в них проснется,
Потом питомцев поведи
К прозрачно - чистому колодцу.
Живую воду из глубин
Ты черпать научи рукою,
Чтоб свой народ и край любить,
Мужать и хорошеть душою.От А до Я, к любым открытиям
Путь начинается с тебя.
Да будет славен труд учителя,
Ваш день учителя….
Мы на уроках, может быть нечасто,
Вас радуем поднятием руки,
Но в этот день немало слов прекрасных
Вам высказать хотят ученики.
Ваш опыт, знанье, щедрость и участье
Оставят в душах наших добрый след.
Слагается учительское счастье
Из наших ученических побед.
И пусть года вперед летят,
Не надо возраста бояться
Пусть в стаже вашем - …надцать,
Но в сердце вашем – только 20!
Мы были все учениками.
С учителями мы росли.
И каждый выбрать мог себе
Средь педагогов - по душе!
И образ нес через года,
Не забывая никогда.
С годами, старше становясь,
Я чувствовал все глубже связь.
Понять не сразу нам дано:
Что в нас посеяли - взошло,
И только им благодаря
Живем на свете мы не зря.
Учитель, годы пробегут,
Но память вовсе не сотрут.
Вы мой навечно идеал,
По Вас всю жизнь свой путь сверял.
Я в День учителя спешу
Одним из первых поутру
Вам принести букет цветов,
Который скажет больше слов.

----------


## Akasey

Мы были все учениками.
С учителями мы росли.
И каждый выбрать мог себе
Средь педагогов – по душе!
И образ нес через года,
Не забывая никогда.
С годами, старше становясь,
Я чувствовал все глубже связь.
Понять не сразу нам дано:
Что в нас посеяли – взошло,
И только им благодаря
Живем на свете мы не зря.
Учитель, годы пробегут,
Но память напрочь не сотрут.
Вы мой навечно идеал,
По Вас всю жизнь свой путь сверял.
Я в День учителя спешу
Одним из первых поутру
Вам принести букет цветов,
Который скажет больше слов.

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Поздравляю всех учителей и всех кто таковыми себя считает с Днём Учителя!!!!!*

Желаю удачи во всём, терпения и понимания к своим ученикам!!!

----------

